# If I Had A Balcony, I'd Want This One With This View



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't think I would ever leave this room and view. Fantastic.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 13, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 13, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jujube (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh, I would have thought I'd died and gone to heaven....


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2016)

Perfection!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2016)

Love to see the rest of the house. Hawaii, I bet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2016)

You could hang glide off of that puppy!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 13, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Love to see the rest of the house. Hawaii, I bet.



Caribbean, St Lucia.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Caribbean, St Lucia.



How do you know that April?


----------



## AprilT (Feb 13, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> How do you know that April?



Come on Sea, you should know me by now if I want an answer or to help someone answer a question.

just google it.


https://www.google.com/search?q=lad...ei=QJe_VtXvHcP5eL72uagB#imgrc=r0oVoqp7d6xmPM:


----------



## Cookie (Feb 13, 2016)

Gorgeous!  Would be the perfect place to go right about now.

Good googling, April!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice job, April. What did you google? Houses with great views?


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 13, 2016)

Great picture but tragic fear of heights...my Dad can see all the way to Manhattan from the 17th floor. I cannot stand on his balcony.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2016)

OMG it's gorgeous!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Come on Sea, you should know me by now if I want an answer or to help someone answer a question.
> 
> just google it.



But how did you google it April?  I right clicked on the picture and didn't see an image URL to put into a google photo search, and I imagine you could save it to your computer and upload it to the image search page, but I wouldn't want to do that with just any picture I saw online, plus that is really a big hassle.

I just saw the picture on one of the good news websites I visit sometimes (SunnySkyz), and had no idea where it was from, there was no info or caption with it.

Oops, just played with it again and saw image address, and used that. Live and learn, guess I was looking for URL.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 14, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> But how did you google it April?  I right clicked on the picture and didn't see an image URL to put into a google photo search, and I imagine you could save it to your computer and upload it to the image search page, but I wouldn't want to do that with just any picture I saw online, plus that is really a big hassle.
> 
> I just saw the picture on one of the good news websites I visit sometimes (SunnySkyz), and had no idea where it was from, there was no info or caption with it.



If you have google as your search engine, you right click on the item and it should bring up search google for image.

First you get a picture, than various picture images including the one shown plus various similar images which is the one I posted the link to.  And yes, if you want to post that pic, you have several ways you can do it from there including downloading the image and saving it to your pc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2016)

AprilT said:


> If you have google as your search engine, you right click on the item and it should bring up search google for image.



I don't get that, just copy image address...nothing about google on the picture.  I use google a lot, but it's not my default search engine.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 14, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't get that, just copy image address...nothing about google on the picture.  I use google a lot, but it's not my default search engine.




In my first response, I just posted a link to the picture, the link showed the image you posted and other pictures, but if I just wanted to post the picture itself, I would have had to right click on the picture and save the image to my pc and then upload it here..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks April!   Some other awesome photos out there!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 14, 2016)

My pleasure.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2016)

Edit: removed

Reason: stupid video didn't work


----------

